# RS Build any Suggestions??



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

Hello to all.

I am getting fit for a new RS on Sunday. Can't wait to get out again.

Build-set will be...so far: Any Suggestions???

The components are what I have from another bike that just wouldn't cooperate.

Full 07' Campy Chorus
UT Standard Crank 53/39
12-25 Cassette
Richey WCS 4-Axis Stem
ITM Millennium Bars
Ksyrium Elite Wheels

Thanks!!


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

I would save money and carry over as much as possible from the previous bike (if parts are in perfect working order) and only replace those parts that dont fit you well i.e. different size/angle stem due to new frame geometry or different bars to fit better etc. And replace any parts you are not happy with at all i.e. wheels dont stay true etc. Dont waste money on bling components.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Suggestions...*

The bike is awesome, but I can say this...the stock wheels are garbage!! I am not an expert, but my old Bontrager Select wheels blow the stock wheels away. Work a wheel exchange into the deal. I put on Reynolds Assault wheels and they really transformed the bike. Even more awesome than before.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. I just came back from my fit. Basically the shop is swapping all the components from a Orbea Orca that I kept having problems with to a new RS frameset. So my components are basically mine unless I upgraded. 

What an amazing ride. The geometry of the RS fits me great. Perfectly. Stiff and not brutally harsh. The corning ability is what I noticed the most. I could confidently drive it hard into turns fast. Man it was fun. Great upgrade from the Orca. The shop should have it all done on Wednesday, can't wait.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

One thing to check is the tire clearance with the fork. With 23C tires no issue, with 25C tires some have experienced a slight rub due to tight clearance.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks. This one has a 3T fork. Do you know if the issues with the Wolf or 3T fork. It was built up and the shop is going to swap the Shimano components for my stuff. It had 25's and I didn't notice any problems however I wasn't looking for any either.


----------

